# Scanner Problems

## sawyert

I've just done an emerge world, and my scanner no longer works, where it worked fine before the update.  I'm still using kernel 2.4.

sane-find-scanner works, and finds it as:

```
found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8, product=0x011d) at /dev/usb/scanner0
```

which is where it used to be, so that's ok, but

```
scanimage -d epson:/dev/usb/scanner0 --format png > output.png
```

just hangs, as does xsane, looking for the scanner.

/etc/sane.d/epson.conf just contains usb /dev/usb/scanner0, same as always.

/etc/sane.d/dll.conf is all commented out apart from a line that says epson.

Any ideas what I've missed?

ta,

Tim.

----------

## polle

did you already try if it works as root?

(to check if it is a permission problem)

----------

## sawyert

 *polle wrote:*   

> did you already try if it works as root?
> 
> (to check if it is a permission problem)

 

Nope, scanimage still hangs.

Tim.

----------

## sawyert

Can someone tell me where the instructions are on how to install a scanner on 2.4?  I couldn't find them, but I'm sure I used them when I installed the system.

ta,

Tim.

----------

## E001754

I've got the same kind of problem.

My scanner EPSON 2580 is detected through the USB and the 'sane-find-scanner' command return the following :

 *Quote:*   

>   # No SCSI scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that
> 
>   # you have loaded a SCSI driver for your SCSI adapter.
> 
> found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8 [EPSON], product=0x0121 [EPSON Scanner]) at libusb:005:006
> ...

 

When I launch 'scanimage -L', I've to wait a long time before it says :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,
> 
> check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the
> ...

 

If i try 'xsane', I have the following message :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> No device available
> 
> 

 

Any ideas ?

----------

## sawyert

Fixed mine now.

No idea what was wrong, but an emerge sync, emerge xsane, sane-backends seemed to fix it.  GIMP now tries to scan past the end of the scanner and sits there with the scanner clicking for a minute or so.  Kooka works fine.

Tim.

----------

## E001754

It works now !

I only forgotten to load the firmware, and I tried to use the EPSON backend, when, for the EPSON 2580, it's the snapscan to use.

There are many remaining problems (the scanner lamp doesn't stop, I have to reboot if I unplug the scanner (even with a  /etc/init.d/hotplug restart), but they said in SANE web pages that the support is for now minimal and some bugs are pending.

I hope this will improve in the coming months.

Thanks a lot for your help, anyway.

----------

## sawyert

It's all going wrong again now, doesn't work:

```

root@horus tjs # sane-find-scanner

  # No SCSI scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that

  # you have loaded a SCSI driver for your SCSI adapter.

found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8, product=0x011d) at /dev/usb/scanner0

found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8 [EPSON], product=0x011d [EPSON Scanner], chip=LM983x?) at libusb:002:004

  # Your USB scanner was (probably) detected. It may or may not be supported by

  # SANE. Try scanimage -L and read the backend's manpage.

  # Not checking for parallel port scanners.

  # Most Scanners connected to the parallel port or other proprietary ports

  # can't be detected by this program.

root@horus tjs # scanimage -d epson:/dev/usb/scanner0 --format png > output.png

scanimage: open of device epson:/dev/usb/scanner0 failed: Invalid argument

root@horus tjs # scanimage -L

device `plustek:/dev/usb/scanner0' is a Epson Perfection 1260/Photo USB flatbedscanner

```

Any thoughts anyone?

Tim.

----------

## E001754

it seems you have a plustek scanner.

Are you sure you are using the right backend ?

Are you sure your scanner doesn't need to upload a firmware ?

Perhaps should you check again you /etc/sane.d/dll.conf file.

----------

## sawyert

 *E001754 wrote:*   

> it seems you have a plustek scanner.
> 
> Are you sure you are using the right backend ?
> 
> Are you sure your scanner doesn't need to upload a firmware ?
> ...

 

You're right.  I thought I'd used the epson backend before, but that apparently doesn't support my scanner.  Plustek one works, thanks.

Tim.

----------

## laurelin

Hello there,

I am searching like crazy for a solution for my Canon Flexscan n650u.

How do I upload a firmware beforehand plugging my scanner?

I have sane installes, used the howto on http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_a_USB_scanner and got almost everything right.

My systems finds the scanner via

sane-find-scanner:

```

  # sane-find-scanner will now attempt to detect your scanner. If the

  # result is different from what you expected, first make sure your

  # scanner is powered up and properly connected to your computer.

  # No SCSI scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that

  # you have loaded a kernel SCSI driver for your SCSI adapter.

found USB scanner (vendor=0x04a9, product=0x2206, chip=LM983x?) at libusb:003:005

  # Your USB scanner was (probably) detected. It may or may not be supported by

  # SANE. Try scanimage -L and read the backend's manpage.

  # Not checking for parallel port scanners.

  # Most Scanners connected to the parallel port or other proprietary ports

  # can't be detected by this program.

  # You may want to run this program as root to find all devices. Once you

  # found the scanner devices, be sure to adjust access permissions as

  # necessary.

```

however, scanimage -L foes not find it, even at root:

```

No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,

check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the

sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation

which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).

```

I searched for hours at this forum, checked a lot of threads related to it. Nothing.

It may not be a permission-error, since it doesn't scanimage -L either as user nor as root.

I use plustek,conf

```

[usb] 0x0409 0x2206

device auto

```

it runs at some bus/devices, when I replug it. mostly bus003 dev004, then dev005 and now dev006 - maybe I replug it to soon.

Can anyone help me? Please ask me which information do you need furthermore. Thanks...

edit: surely I'm using udev instead of coldplug, as it is somewhat deprecated. Is there something wrong with udev-premissions? I don't think so, because even as root scanimage -L can not find the scanner as mentioned above.

----------

## laurelin

Help anyone, please?

----------

## Tuvok

In case someone comes over the same problem with an Epson CX5200 All-in-one scanner part.

Half a year ago it used to work with the normal epson sane-backend.

Now sane-find-scanner found it, but scanimage -L didn't list it.

Searching the internet, I found the following on the sane mailing list

http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/sane-devel/2006-September/017802.html

 *Quote:*   

> >> FWIW, the epson backend doesn't claim it's supported in any way.  The
> 
> >> epkowa backend does.
> 
> 

 

so I gave the epkowa backend a try.

To do that I just added "=media-gfx/iscan-2.2.0 ~x86" to /etc/portage/package.keywords and emerged it. It works flawlessly.

----------

